# W&W DragonFly



## hornetfan63 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm would like to try one


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

carlosii said:


> Anybody shooting the Win&Win DragonFly for 3D?


 not for 3D, but for spots. Beautiful


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't find the specs on the new version...that split limb version. Seen it but don't know the IBO rating, etc.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

carlosii said:


> I can't find the specs on the new version...that split limb version. Seen it but don't know the IBO rating, etc.



dragon fly 40" ATA


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Found this if it helps 
http://archery.ixpesports.nl/contents/en-uk/p14938.html


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

brtesite said:


> dragon fly 40" ATA


 sorry, it is 310
don't know why it didn't come thru last time


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

I just might own one some day, and shoot it for 3D.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

brtesite said:


> sorry, it is 310
> don't know why it didn't come thru last time


Darn. I have to shoot somewhere south of 50 pounds (its a geezer thing) and I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to get the speed I need for ASA. I liked the looks of it though.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Found this if it helps
> http://archery.ixpesports.nl/contents/en-uk/p14938.html


Thanks. I think that was the solid limb model and they now have a split limb I was looking at.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

Looks like they could have easily called it a W&W No Cam?


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

looks the same as the Genio 7

I know a couple of people shooting the Genio 7 and they shoot it real well, its a easy bow to shoot.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

They were at the ATA show but I failed to pick up any lit on them. Chuck Nease was at the ASA at Newberry with them, but I really did follow up with him either. My bad.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

jimb said:


> looks the same as the Genio 7
> 
> I know a couple of people shooting the Genio 7 and they shoot it real well, its a easy bow to shoot.


The dragon fly 38" is the same as the Genio 7
it is the easiest bow to shoot . It is the only reason my son is still in the game because of his bum shoulder.

Any one-serious about one E mail or Pm me.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

brtesite said:


> The dragon fly 38" is the same as the Genio 7
> it is the easiest bow to shoot . It is the only reason my son is still in the game because of his bum shoulder.
> 
> Any one-serious about one E mail or Pm me.


Thanks Mike, but I'm only a few miles from Chuck, I'll just bother him.


----------

